# Omg im crazy... 3 more bettas today!!!



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

After loosing Natsuko and being depressed about it for over a week, my bf let me get another girl today to cheer me up a lil bit. So I go into Petsmart and see a cute VTgirl, pick her out, and peek over the the dragons and went 0.0 snatched up a mustard gas DSPLKT male and a white/red DSPLKT male. 

1st up is my mustard gas Shiro- _meaning fourth son_ because he's my fourth male betta!

2nd is Kyoshi _meaning pure._ He's so shy... very jumpy.

3rd is my VT girl Aimi _meaning love beautiful._


Here are pictures of them below. 

** Also this is random, but are some bettas like, grumpy to where they just dont feel like doing anything? Sakura is acting like she isnt hungry. She wont eat anything. She's active, shows no external signs of disease, but just doesnt feel like eating. She's kinda bloated, maybe she ate too much yestrday ( well she is a piggie...) or is stressed because of her sister's death? Is this normal behavior?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

omg i looove the first one! his colours are amazing!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful fish but - what does DSPLKT mean?


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> Beautiful fish but - what does DSPLKT mean?


I think she means dragon scale plakat.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

DPKT= Dragon Plakat for future refrence, beautiful fishies though!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

yes it means dragon scale plakat  I wanna take more pictures of Shiro when I get off work. He has some magnificent colors!  The stupid cups are scratched and have water spots which makes the pictures look bad. :/


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They are all very beautiful! That last girl is precious!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here are lots more pictures of the 2 boys!! Sorry, I recently learned how to properly use a camera!!! 0.0


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow they're gorgeous and very photogenic! Great job with those pics!


----------



## finney (Oct 16, 2011)

You got that mustard gas at Petsmart? And I thought *I* was lucky finding fish at pet stores. Good score!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

thanks! ^-^ A lot of Petsmarts I have seen around DFW have had lots of MG's actually, and I saw one purple dragon.... IDK WHY I DIDNT GRAB HIM!? T-T I REGRET it. I got Kyoshi instead, but I honestly should agrabbed the purple one. 0.o There was a chick on here who found a magenta salamander plkata at a Petco ^-^ just check all your Petstores like once a week any maybe an awesome one will come in! I wish I had a Lee's Fish store near me....


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

So your totally going to have to send Shiro my way...like now. lol


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

I hate how they are in dirty tiny containers did u take them out?


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Very beautiful fish. I wish i had some pretty ones like that =p maybe someday


----------



## finney (Oct 16, 2011)

Moon said:


> I hate how they are in dirty tiny containers did u take them out?


Not to speak for the OP, but I'm guessing they just left them in there for pictures because they'd be easier to photograph in there.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, as sooon as I got them home I took pictures!  Petsmart actually had like 3 males that were MG. I IMMEDIATELY grabbed Shiro when I saw him and looked for another. I love Kyoshi, but was looking for one of the white and yellow dragons....  Maybe next time I can find one and have 12 bettas all together =D.


----------



## finney (Oct 16, 2011)

PetSmart is where I got Sunny. Were you looking for one like him?










I've seen similar fish at my PetSmart since, but not as clearly colored as him. More dusky yellow with less clear demarcations between colors. I hate how they put them in that blue crap. You can never tell what color they are for sure.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your female is soo cute i love her >w<


----------

